# When I walked into the barn this morning....



## Kendra (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL!!! What a great shot!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 13, 2010)

That is priceless

great picture

your cat found a nice warm soft place to sleep fr sure


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 14, 2010)

Awe bless!! Great shot





Anna


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2010)

Adorable


----------



## Tab (Apr 14, 2010)

COOL! Haha.


----------



## candycar (Apr 14, 2010)

AWW I love it when kitties and horses snuggle!


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 14, 2010)

What a great pic! Too cute!


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 14, 2010)

What are miniature horses good for? Cat Beds. That is really awesome. Kitty found a special warm furry friend.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 14, 2010)

Great shot. Aren't you glad you had the camera handy?


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 14, 2010)

How incredible to catch that photo.......

Way sweet!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 16, 2010)

HILARIOUS!! The cat's expression looks like 'Oh crap, I've been caught" TOO CUTE.


----------



## Kendra (Apr 17, 2010)

She's on there all the time. Yesterday there was little spots of blood on his blanket - I think she ate mouse up there! She's quite pregnant, we were joking that she'd have the kitties on his back!


----------



## twister (Apr 17, 2010)

How cute is that





Yvonne


----------



## CKC (Apr 20, 2010)

How cool that you got a picture!

My husband & I went out one morning to find one of our cats laying on our quarter horse's back. Our Qh was walking around and our cat was just laying there enjoying the ride......... LOL I however, didn't get a picture and we've never seen him do it again.

Very neat!


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Apr 20, 2010)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## susanne (Apr 21, 2010)

Kendra said:


> ...Yesterday there was little spots of blood on his blanket - I think she ate mouse up there! ...


Kendra, I'm so glad you put a table cloth out for that kitty! Nothing like a warm breakfast at your favorite cafe in a comfy booth!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Apr 22, 2010)

_That's love for ya.... You never know where you'll find it._


----------

